# Trying for a baby with egg donation



## sweetpea17 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi
I am an older lady and looking into treatment with egg donation abroad-most probably North Cyprus. There is a long list of tests that I need to have done first. Can anyone advise me on this-will the GP do these tests or is it better to go private. How long do the tests take?

Embarking on a daunting journey so any advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Sweatpea, welcome 😊

Do you have a list of the tests? My GP was really helpful and arranged lots of tests for me, but it might depends on your GP and possibly where you live xx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

My GP did all of the tests that were needed but I did change practice after my first GP refused.  The only thing I had done privately was the mammogram which may not be a requirement for your clinic anyway. My GP also prescribed most of the drugs. 
Good luck!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm older and went to Northern Cyprus for double donor treatment.  I had my tests done with GP.  Let's hope you have an understanding GP. If not there are lots of places in London if you are London based.  Otherwise www.thisismy.co.uk have places in northern England.
Good luck 
TCCx


----------



## sweetpea17 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi
Thank you all for your replies. Sounds like you have had good luck with your GP's. I have made an appointment to see my GP so I'm hoping she will be helpful. Will wait and see. Here is a list of the tests:

Female partner:

•          A blood test:
-          CBC (complete blood count)
-          SGPT (serum glutamic-pyruvic transaminase)
-          SGOT (serum glutamic-oxaloacetic transaminase)
-          Glucose test
-          BUN  (blood urea nitrogen)
-          Creatinine
-            Chest Radiography (PA)
-          Echocardiography (ECHO)
-        Elektrocardiogram (ECG)
  
•          Urine test:
-  Complete urine examination

•          Internal medicine report stating that you are fit for pregnancy.

Cardiology:
•          A cardiology report stating that you are fit for pregnancy.

Blood test:
-          HbsAg (Hepatitis B antigens)
-          Anti Hbs (Hepatitis B antibodies)
-          HIV
-          HCV (Hepatitis C)
-          VDRL (Syphilis)
-          Rubella IgG
-          Blood type
-          E2 Estradiol

Vaginal Ultrasound:
-          What is the endometrium thickness?
-          Are there any polyps, cysts, fibroids?
-          If yes, where are they located?
-          Are they pushing on the endometrium?
-          How is the uterus and how is the endometrium?
-          Any fluid in the Pouch Of Douglas?
-          Is there a follicles of more than 10mm?

For the male 

Blood test:
-          HbsAg (Hepatitis B antigens)
-          Anti Hbs (Hepatitis B antibodies)
-          HIV
-          HCV (Hepatitis C)
-          VDRL (Syphilis)
-          Blood type

Semen analysis:
-          Volume
-          Count
-          Motility
-          Morphology
-          Progression

Here's to hoping she is sympathetic


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Blimey, that some list! 
I would say you're fine with the blood tests and the STD screenings for both of you  - they're free anyway. 
I didn't have to have the chest radiography, echogram or ECG. What's the purpose of those? You wouldn't need them in a natural pregancy? Is it to do with the drugs they give? I would think you'd have to have these privately. 
You'd be able to get the vaginal ultrasound done at a Fertlity / pregnancy scanning clinic, they're all over the place. Where do you live? 

It sound like a very extensive list of tests. Would it work out cheaper to go over and have them done in Cyprus? When I had to have a hysteroscopy and extra blood tests it was so expensively here that I flew to my clinic in Spain and had them done there.


----------



## sweetpea17 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Tincancat

Thanks for that website link. It will be useful if my GP doesn't help. I have not been able to open the link yet but it may just be the website playing up


Thanks again


----------



## sweetpea17 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Ljp64
I am in the east Midlands-Nottingham. I did ask if  can have the tests done there in Cyprus but they prefer that they are done before flying out.


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't know if it's too far for you but there's an excellent Fertility scanning clinic in Sutton Coldfield called Cherish. It'd take you about an hour to drive there from The centre of Nottingham and there's a train station opposite. They could do the vagibal ultrasound and they could proabaly advise where to get the other tests done as the women who run it are ex NHS Fertility nurses.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

The website does seem to be down at the moment for Thisismy. It was working when I posted so I'd imagine it's a temporary glitch. 
TCCx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

This is a much longer list than I was expecting, if you have time you could have all the sexual health ones at a free sexual health clinic and then when you talk to your GP they might do more of the others. Good luck x


----------



## sweetpea17 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi
Well Sutton Coldfield is not too far from me so it's an option so will keep that clinic Cherish in mind. It's all very useful info for me being completely new to all this
Thnx


----------



## Kiss (Oct 23, 2017)

Hiya. Did you find out if your GP will do any of these? I would guess that the StD stuff is the only but they'll do but wondered as I am looking at Cyprus too. Cherish sound good but of course it's hundreds to get the tests done. 👎


----------



## sweetpea17 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hya
Well I went to my GP and she is going to try and help. I'm having an ecg next week and she will probably help with the blood tests. I don't know which ones she will let me have done at the surgery but I will keep you posted.
Which clinic are you looking at in Cyprus?


----------

